# Videos you watched 10 years ago.



## Vlinny-kun (Dec 31, 2019)

_Were gonna take you back to the past.
To watch the shitty videos that suck ass._


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## frankie muniz found dead (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## sasazuka (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## frankie muniz found dead (Dec 31, 2019)

i looked up foam adventure to post it and found out they changed their names to match their fursonas and one transitioned


----------



## Stasi (Dec 31, 2019)

More like 20yr ago, pray for me fam  

https://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/77937


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 31, 2019)

sasazuka said:


>



Peak James.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Dec 31, 2019)

These guys


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Stasi (Dec 31, 2019)

The chad Warden vs the virgin Wii


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 31, 2019)

The Homosexual Ghost
					

Subscribe for more crazy videos! http://bit.ly/14Zit0v Kyle and I' playing Cat Mario http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9f3ekuFy-c Secondary Channel-http://www....




					youtu.be
				




A classic


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Near (Dec 31, 2019)

I'M THE INVISIBLE MAN
I'M THE INVISIBLE MAN
INCREDIBLE HOW YOU CAN

SEE
RIGHT 
THROUGH
ME


----------



## Alpacawitz (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Inflatable Julay (Dec 31, 2019)

Fuckin raocow, got me into the LP genre, don't watch him anymore but dude is still going strong 






Jesus I remember him uploading this fuccck


----------



## Coffee Shits (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't remember what I did yesterday, let alone what I watched 10 years ago.


----------



## soft kitty (Dec 31, 2019)

Never gets old.


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 31, 2019)

Kari Kamiya said:


>


Oh shit I actually wanted to post that but couldn't remember the name. Its production quality blew 10-year-old me's mind.
Can't believe I forgot about this:




Also, this particular one pissed me off so much as a kid:


----------



## frankie muniz found dead (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 31, 2019)

I dunno if these were actually 10 years ago or not, but they're some of the oldest in my YouTube Favorites, so I'm gonna call that good.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 31, 2019)

ForgedBlades said:


>


----------



## Muttnik (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Overcast (Dec 31, 2019)

frankie muniz found dead said:


>



Oh man. 4PlayerPodcast. Those guys were practically pioneers when it came to streaming games and just having a good time.





Last I checked Brad became a father and grew a dad 'stache. Man how time flies...


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Red Hood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jan 1, 2020)

All this talk about videogames reminds me of one of my favorite LPers of my middle school years. This is the video that introduced me to his channel.




Holy shit his old stuff is max comfy.

Friend: What if you didn't have a gender? Like what if you were like a hermaphrodite?
Lee: CAN I HAVE BOTH? ! Hehe...


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jan 1, 2020)

Bowser's Kingdom episodes - YouTube
					

all the episodes of bowser's kingdom




					m.youtube.com
				




This was the fucking shit, right here.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 1, 2020)

flash
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				



I made a playlist of all the old flash animations I could remember


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jan 1, 2020)

For some reason the first thing that reminds me of 2010 videos it's this shit.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Jan 1, 2020)

ye olde lolcow DemoniusX


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 1, 2020)

I was going through a GTA during my teenage days









						Cj, Niko, Tommy and Claude in San Andreas MOD
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Megatorg (Jan 1, 2020)

Rymdreglage - 8-bit trip
					

If you like our music and want to have all of our 231 songs you can donate 30 USD or more on our website rymdreglage.se and click on "donate", up to the righ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## FuckedUp (Jan 2, 2020)

I loved daneboe's videos before the annoying orange autism


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 12, 2020)

Here's a video that was strangely popular during the earliest days of Youtube.  You know it's early days when it's a reupload, and the reupload was upped in 2006:






There's no way it would fly today, at all.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm so glad there's an old video thread.


----------



## Digital Thunder (Jan 13, 2020)

I’d put “It’s Rip Snortin’ Time!” but the original upload finally got caught by Viacom   












One of these got me into Kirby 64 but I can’t for the life of me find it again.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 13, 2020)

The whole channel back then was something special to me


----------



## Book Thief (Jan 13, 2020)

Anyone else remember when SMBZ was the shit on the internet? Because this guy remembers.





(Also, if anyone can point out how to embed videos into these forum posts, I'd be grateful) Thanks @The 3rd Hooligan


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 13, 2020)

Book Thievery said:


> Anyone else remember when SMBZ was the shit on the internet? Because this guy remembers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 dots and choose media.


----------



## Strayserval (Jan 13, 2020)

Hard to believe i was watching this when i was young, man has ten years really gone by already


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jan 14, 2020)

Gmod, YTPs, shitty anime and videogame music video, AVGN's golden years, i miss old Youtube so fucking much


----------



## John Waters Art Bong (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jan 14, 2020)

The 3rd Hooligan said:


> The whole channel back then was something special to me


You have reminded me of these videos from back in the day that freaked me out and amazed me when I was alot dumber.













There was also this piss old video about Bachelor's Grove that had music in the background that's pretty nostalgic to me but I can't find the damn thing.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 14, 2020)

When he was going through his Peter Gabriel phase


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jan 14, 2020)

Some are older than 10 years. I miss conspiracy youtube


----------



## Book Thief (Jan 16, 2020)

I've just rewatched through the entirety of the _Shadow of Israphel_ saga. The first episode was originally posted on December 2010 and the final episode posted in July of 2012, which somewhat stretches the definition of "ten years old."





It really pains me that they never finished this series. The music composed for this series could bring tears to the eyes of a statue.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 16, 2020)

...




didint the kid in the thumbnail end up killing himself?


----------



## Pinot Pierrot (Jan 16, 2020)

Cheating a bit because this is an HD reupload, but...


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 16, 2020)

lizae said:


> Is there a youtube 10yrs ago?XD probably movie trailers and songs with lyrics on screen


Of course.  YouTube started in 2005.  Here's the first video on the entire platform:






and to contribute:


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Jan 17, 2020)

This was the first YTP i've seen, or at least the first one that stuck around in my memory. Part of that was cause it was how I discovered the Angry Video Game Nerd and Gametrailers.com/Screwattack (RIP)

Speaking of.





And another classic ytp





Oh and as a random aside, the company who originally showed off the never released "Phantom" console is still around today as Phantom Labs, and they make Lapboards and other accessories.


----------



## saisegeha (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## FuckedUp (Jan 17, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


>


I remember that! I learned so much about video game history from ScrewAttack, old G4 recordings, and game reviewers.

The first game reviewer I saw was Spax3 of all people. I didn't know how fucked up he was until like 10 years later lol


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Jan 17, 2020)

Lots and lots of youtube poop. Some of which sadly seems to have vanished.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## ditto (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## edboy (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## ApatheticViewer (Jan 18, 2020)

This guy was great stoner content back in the day. Most of its gone but he'd make retarded rants about stuff like lunchables, shapes, and Fred Flintstone. Shit was hilarious


----------



## soft kitty (Jan 19, 2020)

Who could forget this gem?






Another good one






More


----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 11, 2020)

Pissmaster General said:


>


----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 27, 2020)

(it's not a song, it's voicechat where someone loses their mind over a cloak called a "Cloudsong" in Dark Age of Camelot, an MMORPG from 2001 that's still going)


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Feb 27, 2020)

For me it was pretty much whatever was on MostOffensiveVIdeo

Here's a few not taken down on YouTube, and also good ones.  I have majority of their videos backed up on my Roku


----------



## Shart (Feb 27, 2020)

Not Today Motherfucker!
					

A UFO tried to kill me, so I shot it.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## BSC (Feb 28, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> (it's not a song, it's voicechat where someone loses their mind over a cloak called a "Cloudsong" in Dark Age of Camelot, an MMORPG from 2001 that's still going)



I don't know what it is, but something about these videos of kids sperging out in voicechat over dumb MMO shit just tickles the hell out of me.

Reminded me of this classic.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Tour of Italy (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## PepsiVanilla (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Elysian (Mar 9, 2020)

10 years ago was my edgy weeb content/*holds up spork* phase.


----------



## Chan Fan (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## StarkRavingMad (Mar 9, 2020)

Still one of my favorite pieces of internet history.  I _still_ quote it every so often:





The best version of Hurt:





The memes for The Dark Knight back in 2008 were pretty dank:





Too bad X-Men: The Last Stand ruined this beautiful meme's legacy ... But I remember laughing to the point of tears the first time I saw it:





And here's the greatest Watchmen adaptation to date:


----------



## jonathanlowry (Mar 9, 2020)

The Ultimate Showdown (with MP3 ♫)
					

The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny MP3: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/audio/showdown Animation by AltF4 http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/altf4/ Music...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 25, 2020)

Considering it was uploaded March 15, 2010, I probably watched this 10 years ago to the day:


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 25, 2020)

Super Mario Brothers - Frustration
					

This guy gets really mad when playing Super Mario Brothers Hi Joe L and Mike L. Joe Liguori is a duck.




					youtu.be
				




This is one of the first YT videos I ever watched. Fuck, I feel old.

I remember that this video was re-uploaded to this channel. I have no idea what happened to the guy who made it but o remember on his channel he uploaded a video of his PSP's battery being fried.


----------



## Renge (Mar 25, 2020)

I had to scan the thread to see if someone has posted these old gems of Hispanic cringe I clearly remember having watched in a family reunion a decade ago.













						Delfín Quishpe - Torres Gemelas
					

Amigo que hace twerk




					www.youtube.com
				

















						Wendy Sulca - La Tetita
					

Compra este tema en iTunes, que viene incluido en el disco "¿Papito por qué me dejaste?": http://bit.ly/XyA0Ha La Tetita Wendy Sulca 2008 | Perú Más informac...




					www.youtube.com
				



Yes, the girl is singing about drinking breast m.ilk directly from the source.


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Kaze no Kuronoa (Apr 26, 2020)

Reading this thread's title instantly made me think of:


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 26, 2020)

[



]


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Apr 26, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3GribQCg6c


----------



## DinnerDog (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Pissmaster (May 2, 2020)

this but as osaka.swf


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 8, 2020)

longer ago than 10 years but this just popped into my head:


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 8, 2020)

Atheism+ (TJ, Thundercuck etc) and TYT shit, if I pull that out I might as well kill myself right now in shame.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 8, 2020)

So here's an unintentional Tim & Eric sketch that's long since been unlisted and forgotten.  He ends up running out of time and just recommends you get your shoes shined at a shoe repair shop instead.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 8, 2020)

Ryan Higa's stuff from 2010 is still hilarious


----------



## Empty (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## JEB! (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## FuckedUp (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## M0JY0 (Sep 14, 2020)

The first videos that come to mind are from Tomorrow's Nobody. I've been nearly twelve years since the David Forgets series.
















They did the Newgrounds series under the same name as well back in the early 00's. The title of this thread made me think of them. I remember David and Eric had a video where they were playing Call of Duty and trolling some dude who kept calling everyone a nigger. I used to watch it over and over because it was so funny, and now I can't find it.


----------



## Sundae (Sep 14, 2020)

Loved this video back in the day:


----------



## 160048 (Sep 14, 2020)

An absolute classic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I294xoqGcE


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## GhostButt (Sep 14, 2020)

The only good thing to come from something awful: Sonic 2 Special Edition


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 15, 2020)

These actually aged really well


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Sep 16, 2020)

Unironically one of the funnier AVGN ripoffs.


----------



## HumanHive (Sep 16, 2020)

Sundae said:


> Loved this video back in the day:


WAKE UP is the best alarm clock.


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 17, 2020)

A little more than 10 years ago, but yeah.


----------



## Empty (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## BOONES (Sep 26, 2020)

The TF2 Trailers, think about that.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 27, 2020)

i miss /f/


----------



## Elysian (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Oct 20, 2020)

My YT account is ancient, I checked my likes from way back in the day and they're all deleted except for the fighting game videos.








Jesus Christ do I feel old now. Also, not only am I amazed that I could tell what exact moves players were doing back then despite the shit video quality, I'm amazed that I'm still capable of doing it now, especially since I haven't played either game in about a decade now.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 6, 2020)

This'll be uploaded 10 years ago to the day in two days from now


----------



## Santiagothrumachifacku (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## warehouse (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## TinyKitty (Nov 6, 2020)

Not quite ten years.


----------



## Big Ruski (Nov 9, 2020)

The OG video on new grounds is older then 10 years. Sonic and DBZ together had me stimming jovially for the entire run time


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 25, 2020)

(not Christmas related)


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Mar 15, 2021)

Quite topical. I'm shocked that I was able to search for it on youtube and it just brings it up, although it being reuploaded might suggest something.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## sasazuka (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh, I think it would have been 10 years ago this month, or at the very least 10 years ago this spring, that I was introduced to this video of Gail via _Tosh.0_.



Spoiler: Gabrielle Chana's Academy Award/Nobel Prize Acceptance Speech


----------



## Lame Entropy (Mar 22, 2021)

I got a sudden flashback to this. It was a bitch to find but I got it.


----------



## Animosa (Mar 27, 2021)

This made me laugh far too much.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 19, 2021)

probably closer to 20 years ago now actually


----------



## N. Gin (Jul 28, 2021)

Remember being in primary school and people who had brought in their PSPs and shit would play these all the time. Probably so many others I can't remember but here are some highlights.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 12, 2022)

frankie muniz found dead said:


> i looked up foam adventure to post it and found out they changed their names to match their fursonas and one transitioned


This came up on Movie Night again(the original) and strangely /v/ is showing me the Creators React 2019 video for the first time tonight. I can't believe it. I hate it. Death would be a release from this horrible timeline.


----------



## Troontown Online (Sep 12, 2022)

Spoiler: This one isn't 10 years old, but the guy remade it for the 10th anniversary


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 13, 2022)

"The Death and Return of Superman" - a short movie featuring Elijah Wood and Simon Pegg.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Sep 14, 2022)

I little more than ten years ago, but I think I was late in watching this:




I know certain people used it as a weird blanket criticism of the Republican party, but just enjoy the ridiculousness of it.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 14, 2022)

2012 was a good year for Gmod animation.


----------



## Mozambiquevessels (Sep 15, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6jKceeQGnM
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJqpaprs1-A
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSEXgQ58AoM


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Sep 29, 2022)

More like 11 years ago, but this stupid mash up occasionally likes to emerge from the murky swamp that is my memory


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Oct 2, 2022)

It's been at least 10 years since I watched Carl10o1's Pikmin 2 walkthrough. He's a very obscure let's player that's still making videos but at the time he seemed like he could be just as big as chuggaaconroy.


----------



## SandyCat (Oct 3, 2022)

I miss Battlefield 2


----------



## Big Booty Deathclaw (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 3, 2022)

I was really into Ratchet & Clank back then.


----------



## Crex Crex (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## TheRetardKing (Oct 17, 2022)

Spoiler: Oney





















Spoiler: Lego animations


----------



## Counterfeit Obol (Oct 17, 2022)

God, to think 10 years ago, Rubberfruit was already moving away from Gmod/SFM, not in his prime like you'd expect.


----------



## FatalTater (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Forsaken Wanderer (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Oct 18, 2022)

I know, weird shit. But keep in mind that 10-12 years ago I was a litol schoolboy and I didn't know much about anime and CERTAINLY didn't know wtf Touhou was. I just thought "Crazy windows error and funny Japanese/Chinese music"










This was also at a time when I legit thought Super Mario 63 was an actual Mario game before Mario 64. Kinda similar to how 1990s Eastern European and CIS kids thought SMB 4-16 were real Mario games. And even I actually thought that Super Mario World on the NES was an official Mario game that just didn't get a very wide release.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## White_N (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Wood (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Assburger Apocalypse (Nov 12, 2022)

Closer to 20 than 10 years ago, I was big into Hitchens, Amazing Atheist, Michael Moore...oh boy. I'm using this opportunity to suck up to Der Feeder and shill a video he uploaded.






Now, I imagine a lot of people aren't fans of Hitchens. As I left teenage atheism, I returned to Christianity, so naturally I disagree with him quite a bit. He was a liberal...but he was the last principled liberal who actually believed in free speech for people he disagreed with.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 12, 2022)

Another 15-20 year old classic.


----------



## spacko (Jan 4, 2023)

Pissmaster said:


> Here's a video that was strangely popular during the earliest days of Youtube.  You know it's early days when it's a reupload, and the reupload was upped in 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm 99% sure this is Kyle Strimbeck aka TAOC TEH WODNERDOUGH


----------

